# How do I know if my Spacesaver Microwave Oven is vented to the outside?



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

it's highly unlikely that's it's in the wall between the beams.
if it's on an outside wall, it could be vented straight out...did you
look outside behind the microwave for a vent grill cover?


----------



## shovad (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Two Knots,
Thanks for your response. I forgot to mention that I stay in a townhome so I share a common wall with the unit next door. So is it possible for an air duct to be ran between the walls? Also when I turn on the vent fan I can feel the air coming from the vents above my microwave. So do you think chances are that I have recirculated exhaust vent with no connection to outside?


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

shovad said:


> Hi Two Knots,
> Thanks for your response. I forgot to mention that I stay in a townhome so I share a common wall with the unit next door. So is it possible for an air duct to be ran between the walls? Also *when I turn on the vent fan I can feel the air coming from the vents above my microwave.* So do you think chances are that I have recirculated exhaust vent with no connection to outside?


Your 'wave is vented back into the kitchen.

In order to vent outside, methinks....you need to run the duct up and 90* to the closest exterior wall. If your kitchen has soffits, that's where you'd run the duct to the outside. If it doesn't, then you'll need to get creative.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think so, I turned on my micro and hardly felt any air on top.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Since you are recirculating, there should be a charcoal filter behind the grill above the door. It should be replaced every 6-12 months.

Don't forget to clean the grease filter on the bottom of the microwave. Recommended once a month or as needed.


----------

